# Angelfish Fry Question



## slivermaster08 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have fry about 3 weeks old and I just found that the parents were laying eggs again in the tank. I've read that the fry eat the eggs but was wondering if the parents are going to chase them off or eat them. 

Also, when should I switch off BBS to First Bites and crushed blood worms. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Before I forget, the fry and parents are currently in a 29 gallon tank with some cories. There are only about 13-14 left of the original 200 odd some.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

the cories may beat the fry to the eggs but generally my parents let the fry eat the eggs. they wont chase them away anyhow. you can add first bites and blood worms now.


----------

